# Best Spark Plugs for a 2007 Rabbit



## White5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Didn't search because I want to hear updated opinions on what the best spark plugs would be. 

Thanks!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

Stock plugs. It's that easy. I'm sure 99.99% of people on here will say the same. Don't fall for the gimmicks that are out there with muti-tip plugs and all that jazz.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Stock plugs are best, Paul at KefferVW has them on sale.


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

sparkplugs.com all info about plugs on there you can even order from them :beer:


----------



## White5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies... My brother just bought some NGK plugs so I was just wondering if our lil engines could take somethin like that.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4848625-Spring-Time-Spark-Plug-Special

Paul is selling the OEM NGK's, should work fine.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

White5 said:


> Didn't search because I want to hear updated opinions on what the best spark plugs would be.
> 
> Thanks!


hah! Next time spend the 3 minutes on a search and you would have seen right away to stick with OEM!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I personally run ngk bkr 6eix from advanced auto. I think they are $7/ea


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Audi4u said:


> I personally run ngk bkr 6eix from advanced auto. I think they are $7/ea


Would you use those on a non-turbo car?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I should edit that. I use to run them before the car was turbo. Now I run bkr 9eix.


----------

